# Martial law



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I get an email from a group called Causes. I dont know how they got my email, and the word makes it sound like a waco liberal organization. Its been on my email for a month and the headline caught my eye so I read it. It says Trump is considering calling Martial Law and calling for a new election. I sure would like to see a new election. Now with thhe vaccine we can be watching right over their shoulder. iberal states can let illegsls vote, but there can also be consequences. I would say any state that lets illegals vote should give up their representatives votes in congress, and federal money.

New election on January 20 would be good. Stop the theft.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think the pushback would be huge as they haven't proven anything in a court of law. It might be the one single thing that would force republicans in congress/senate and the Vice President to utilize the 25th amendment.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He is within the constitution to do it. I guess they should have had the 25th amendment and used it on all of those who penned the constitution. If congress went for the 25th they may get a bigger push back than expected. A Trump rally times ten marching on Washington, and a lot of recalls in many states.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Being within the constitution it may very well be, but that is definitely arguable for this purpose reading how the applicable laws are written.

My personal belief is a significant portion of his base would turn away from him if he tried it and it would bring out a hate vote bigger than Hillary did if he did manage to get a redo of the election via this route.

I also believe his military wouldn't do it as the generals would just say no and resign.

Basically what I am saying is for the American population to believe that something like this wasn't an attempted coup they would need to see some actual evidence, not YouTube videos, screen shots and 15 second blips, actual hard evidence admissible in court that actually makes it into the court system and gains headway.

None of the conspiracy theories have gained any legal traction whatsoever, because there isn't any actual evidence being submitted that supports them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I forget the guys name, but he was just on the Limbaugh radio show and was in a meeting recently with the lresident and advisors. He daid Trumps advisors are lying to him. He said the Martial law is not true and thinks it started with Meadows.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The interesting thing about all of this is the Supreme Court issues.

It has come out (again dont know if 100% true or just a snippet)... But Justice Roberts said the reason why he voted down the whole TX thing was because he was "afraid" of riots. He said something along the lines of Bush/Gore didn't have people rioting at the time like we do now. So if this is "true" and his reasoning.... it had nothing to do with LAW or the CONSTITUTION. Which is huge. Because that is what the courts are there to do.... inturpert law and the constitution.... reguardless to what will the aftermath might bring.

But again... dont know how much of that is "true" or if it is someone just trying to take a jab at Justice Roberts.

But that is something to possibly keep an eye on. But again do I think it will result in anything different than now... NOPE.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> The interesting thing about all of this is the Supreme Court issues.
> 
> It has come out (again dont know if 100% true or just a snippet)... But Justice Roberts said the reason why he voted down the whole TX thing was because he was "afraid" of riots. He said something along the lines of Bush/Gore didn't have people rioting at the time like we do now. So if this is "true" and his reasoning.... it had nothing to do with LAW or the CONSTITUTION. Which is huge. Because that is what the courts are there to do.... inturpert law and the constitution.... reguardless to what will the aftermath might bring.
> 
> ...


I saw the interview/questioning of the person that made the claim and in it he went into detail about the shouting could be heard through the walls and all of the above that he was afraid of riots, bush v gore, etc. and then he went into detail about how all the justices looked and their facial expressions as they came out of the room. It was aired on c-span.

The only problem is the Supreme Court has not met in person since last march. It was all made up by a conspiracy website and a Supreme Court staffer actually wasn't involved. It hit social media and the lie went viral last week.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> the lie went viral last week.


 Maybe, maybe not. How do you know which source to believe or can you bdlieve any of them? Its a shame that its so plausible. Roberts is often a huge letdown.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > the lie went viral last week.
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. How do you know which source to believe or can you bdlieve any of them? Its a shame that its so plausible. Roberts is often a huge letdown.


Probably my biggest level of frustration is having to really dig to sort of find out if something is on the level or not. And you still can't be 100% sure.

Severe penalties need to be placed into law and enforced for such blatant disinformation.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Severe penalties need to be placed into law and enforced for such blatant disinformation.


AGREED.... Because like I have stated before..... I could have a "source" and say it was a "reliable" one..... yet it could be the guy on the street corner yelling at the sky for being too blue, wearing a tin foil hat, with a hillary sticker on his back pack oke: . People will never know if it is "credible" or not.... because I dont have to give up my source. That is what the problem is.... and social media opened up that flood gate. I know ironic as we are on a social media platform complaining about social media. :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > the lie went viral last week.
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: The biggest joke of all is the fact check sites. Liberals woukd always ask if I had checked Snoops.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump, the "Law and Order President" is busy pardoning murderers, scum bags, liars and thieves...but only if it benefits him.
The best part? As soon as Trump leaves office (and maybe before) he will be the liar, thief, defrauder and still, major scum bag.

What a shining example of humanity he has turned out to be..

Presidential Pardons, what an opportunity to abuse power and offend people.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Every president pardons a few people they think were wronged. I do think some ofthose people werevterribly wronged. Laws that no oe has ever been prosecuted for (logan act) which was Bidens idea and now he is guilty of the same. Then they steal the presidency. We never really had an election, only a dog and pony show to make us think we had an election. Everyone knows it, but today our society has produced people who dont care if they are thieves as long as they win. About half the people who voted for Biden like the liberal politicians have no integrity themselves.

I can see where foriegners hate Trump because his America first sgenda doesnt allow them to shaft us.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I wish they would do away with the pardons, but they have become almost a necessity when you look at people locked up for little or nothing for many years due to technicalities.

If they don't do away with it, I wish there would be rules attached that they cannot pardon anyone they have a history of working with/for/etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If they don't do away with it, I wish there would be rules attached that they cannot pardon anyone they have a history of working with/for/etc.


 No that woukd leave Flynn in prison and thst poor sucker was only guilty of serving his country. Some people are set up and punished because others dont like who they work for.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Trump, the "Law and Order President" is busy pardoning murderers, scum bags, liars and thieves...but only if it benefits him. Sounfs like the kind of illegal aliens thst the liberals letvout of prison every day.
> The best part? As soon as Trump leaves office (and maybe before) he will be the liar, thief, defrauder and still, major scum bag.
> 
> What a shining example of humanity he has turned out to be.. You got thst right. He is so squeaky clean the haters punish te innocent around him that they can set up.
> ...


Merry Christmas child of darkness :rollin:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > If they don't do away with it, I wish there would be rules attached that they cannot pardon anyone they have a history of working with/for/etc.
> 
> 
> No that woukd leave Flynn in prison and thst poor sucker was only guilty of serving his country. Some people are set up and punished because others dont like who they work for.


Eh, he lied under oath, admitted to it twice in court about speaking to the Russians about foreign policy changes before he was officially in as national security advisor. He would have been fine if he had registered as a foreign agent, which he damn well knew before he did it.

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The FBI actually said he didnt lie. Also they told him they would get to his kids if he didnt plead guilty.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> speaking to the Russians about foreign policy changes before he was officially in as national security advisor.


 Yes thats the logan act that no one has ever been prosecuted for. We now know that in a meeting it was Bidens idea to use the logan act. Officially Biden is not president elect until January 6, and he has had meetings with other world leaders. If we are to take the logan act seriously Biden has violated it way beyond what Flynn ever did.

Something I am wondering about and not clear on. If the president appoints his security advidor, and after January 6th, but before the inauguration would the national security advisor be guilty if he talked to a foriegn official on for example January 15th?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> The FBI actually said he didnt lie. Also they told him they would get to his kids if he didnt plead guilty.


Actually, what the FBI said was that during his interview he didn't give any of the normal indications of lying. Trump is the only one to say "FBI said flynn didn't lie".

I do agree it was pretty small stuff and he was trying to shield his son.

But, a well versed former military intelligence officer knew what he was doing, knew he was lying to agents, still chose to do it. If he would have admitted it I highly doubt anyone would have prosecuted him as the Logan Act hasn't been used in forever.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Actually, what the FBI said was that during his interview he didn't give any of the normal indications of lying. Trump is the only one to say "FBI said flynn didn't lie".


 That reminds me of something that I just cant quite wrap my brain around. At the end of all this didnt the FBI determine he didnt lie to them? Anyway the last four years tells me we should never reach across the hall to work with these low life democrats. They are anhthing but tolerant and not a single one should be trusted.

I dont know how we get pastbthe big tech and media censoring, and black out of information. We didnt really have an election. For America to survive Trump may have to call Martial Law. I dont see Biddn, Pelosi, Schummer, AOC or any of those people any differdntly than Marx, Mau or Hitler. I believe they are vicious hateful people. I dont trust them, or anyone who says this election was not stolen.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Canuck said:


> Trump, the "Law and Order President" is busy pardoning murderers, scum bags, liars and thieves...but only if it benefits him.
> The best part? As soon as Trump leaves office (and maybe before) he will be the liar, thief, defrauder and still, major scum bag.
> 
> What a shining example of humanity he has turned out to be..
> ...












I mean seriously is there really truly any doubt?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you also hate Johnson, Carter, Clinton, and Obama. Look up and find who they pardoned. You guys are simply being vindictive and shallow.

For the sake of a simple example lets look at Obama. America's finest right. You guys chose the wrong thing to complain about because if you want to make comparisons you just crapped in your nest.

James Robert Adelman

Offense:

Conspiracy to embezzle by trustee or officer; embezzlement by trustee (five counts); making a false account (Northern District of Oklahoma)

Sentence:

12 years' imprisonment; $350,000 restitution (February 27, 1989)

John Clyde Anderson

Offense:

Conspiracy to import a controlled substance (Southern District of California)

Sentence:

Three years' imprisonment, suspended; three years' probation, conditioned upon six months' confinement; two years' special parole (August 21, 1972)

Zachary James Ray Anderson

Offense:

Conspiracy to defraud the United States by knowingly and without lawful authority producing false identification documents (Western District of Kentucky)

Sentence:

15 months' imprisonment; two years' supervised release (April 17, 2003)

Octavio Joaquin Armenteros, aka Octavio Joaquin Armenteros-Iglesias

Offense:

Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute cocaine (Middle District of Florida)

Sentence:

46 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release (November 3, 1995)

Stephen Lee Arrington

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute cocaine; distribution of cocaine (Central District of California)

Sentence:

Three years' imprisonment, three years' special parole (September 2, 1983) (as amended July 24, 1985)

John R. Barker, aka Johnnie Ray Barker

Offense:

Illegal acquisition and possession of food stamp coupons (Northern District of Iowa)

Sentence:

Two years' probation; $250 restitution (November 23, 1983)

Yolanda DeAnn Beck

Offense:

Distribution of cocaine base (Central District of Illinois)

Sentence:

30 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release; $100 restitution (June 2, 1995)

Lisa Ann Bell, fka Lisa Ann Link

Offense:

Misprision of conspiracy to possess cocaine with intent to distribute (Northern District of Georgia)

Sentence:

15 months' imprisonment; one year of supervised release, conditioned upon 80 hours of community service (February 10, 2003)

Herbert Eugene Bennett

Offense:

Mail fraud; making and subscribing to a false tax return (three counts) (Northern District of Texas)

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon nine months' home confinement; $3,000 fine; $26,440.95 restitution (July 2, 1996)

Carrie Ann Burris

Offense:

Conspiracy to import 50 grams or more of a mixture and substance containing a detectable amount of methamphetamine (District of New Mexico)

Sentence:

Time served (114 days); five years' supervised release (November 15, 2007)

Mitchell Ray Campbell

Offense:

Distribution of cocaine (four counts); making a false income tax return (four counts) (District of Idaho)

Sentence:

Three years' imprisonment; three years' special parole (December 12, 1985)

Offense:

Distributing cocaine and codeine (two counts); felon in possession of a firearm (District of Idaho)

Sentence:

Four years' imprisonment; six years' special parole (consecutive) (June 4, 1986)

Robert Jay Carlton

Offense:

Conspiracy to smelt U.S. coins (Middle District of Florida)

Sentence:

Two years' imprisonment (April 1, 1970)

James Edward Cartwright

Offense:

False statements to federal investigators (District of Columbia)

Edward Casas

Offense:

Aiding and abetting smuggling (Central District of California)

Sentence:

Two years' probation; $1,000 fine (December 11, 2000)

Kurt David Christensen

Offense:

Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute marijuana (District of Arizona)

Sentence:

60 months' probation (January 3, 2001)

James Gordon Christmas III

Offense:

Uttering worthless checks (23 specifications); wrongful use of cocaine (United States Army general court-martial convened at Fort Benning, Georgia)

Sentence:

12 months' confinement; forfeiture of $350 pay per month for 12 months; reduction in rank from E-4 to E-1; $1,000 fine; bad conduct discharge (June 23, 1988)

Kim Kathleen Drake, fka Kim Hahn and Kim Otto

Offense:

Bank embezzlement (District of Idaho)

Sentence:

One month of imprisonment; five years' supervised release, conditioned upon three months' home confinement; $500 fine; $10,944.37 restitution (November 23, 1999)

Euphemia Lavonte Duncan, aka Euphemia Duncan-Stringer

Offense:

Bank fraud (Southern District of Florida)

Sentence:

Time served; 36 months' supervised release; $15,680 restitution (June 8, 2000)

Germeen Duplessis, fka Germeen Michael Hasson

Offense:

Conspiracy to launder money (District of New Mexico)

Sentence:

Three years' probation (March 6, 2007)

DeAnne Nichole Dwight, fka Deanne Nichole Bell

Offense:

Importation of a controlled substance (District of Arizona)

Sentence:

Time served; five years' supervised release (July 10, 2000)

Oladipo Oluwadare Eddo

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute five grams or more of crack cocaine (Eastern District of Virginia)

Sentence:

46 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release (March 12, 2004)

Trevor Chinweuba Ekeh, fka Chinweuba Trevor Ekeh

Offense:

Conspiracy to steal bank funds (District of Columbia)

Sentence:

Three years' probation; $2,882.46 restitution (May 12, 1999) (as amended January 3, 2000)

Andrew Dale Ellifson

Offense:

Conspiracy; fraud in connection with electronic mail-CAN-SPAM (District of Arizona)

Sentence:

One year of probation; $1,000 fine (October 9, 2007)

Claude Nathalie Eyamba Fenno, fka Claude-Nathalie Ebehedi Eyamba

Offense:

Misrepresentation of citizenship (Middle District of Louisiana)

Sentence:

Time served; one year of supervised release; $15,944 restitution (April 5, 2004)

Marvin Glyn Ferrell, Jr.

Offense:

Mail fraud (Eastern District of Missouri)

Sentence:

Seven months' imprisonment; two years' supervised release; $10,000 fine; $70,000 restitution (November 21, 1994) (as amended June 28, 1995)

Sheree Lynn Fox

Offense:

False bank entry (Eastern District of Virginia)

Sentence:

Three years' imprisonment, all but four months suspended; three years' probation, conditioned upon the performance of 400 hours of community service (January 31, 1983)

Arthur Martin Gilreath, aka Arthur Martin Gilbreath

Offense:

Conspiring to manufacture and possess with intent to distribute marijuana (Eastern District of Kentucky)

Sentence:

One year of imprisonment; four years' supervised release (February 14, 1992) (as amended January 8, 1993)

Ronald Earl Green

Offense:

Interstate transportation of property obtained by fraud (District of South Carolina)

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon four months' home confinement (November 15, 2002)

Billy Lynn Greene

Offense:

Unlawful disposal of hazardous waste without a permit and causing a criminal act (Northern District of Oklahoma)

Sentence:

Five years' probation; $7,500 fine (June 1, 1999)

Peter Dwight Heidgerd

Offense:

Conduct unbecoming an officer (United States Army general court-martial convened at Fort Gordon, Georgia)

Sentence:

Forfeiture of all pay and allowances; confinement for one year; dismissal from service (July 17, 1989)

Fred Elleston Hicks

Offense:

Acquiring and possessing food stamps in an unauthorized manner (Eastern District of Wisconsin)

Sentence:

One year of probation; $250 fine; $305 restitution (September 16, 1983)

Charles D. Hinton

Offense:

Accessory after the fact (Middle District of Georgia)

Sentence:

30 months' imprisonment, suspended; three years' probation (April 11, 1972)

Robert Kevin Hobbs, aka Kevin Hobbs

Offense:

Conspire, confederate to commit wire fraud; aid and abet to devise a scheme and artifice to defraud Thornton Oil Corp. of money and property, cause funds to be transmitted, by means of wire in interstate commerce; engage in monetary transactions in criminally derived property that is of a value greater than $10,000 and derived from specified unlawful activity; aid and abet to engage in monetary transactions affecting interstate commerce in criminally derived property over $10,000 derived from wire fraud (Western District of Kentucky)

Sentence:

One year of probation (December 6, 1999)

LeAnton Sheldon Hopewell, Sr.

Offense:

Aiding and abetting theft from interstate shipment (District of Columbia)

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon 250 hours of community service (March 12, 1990)

Joseph William Hopkins

Offense:

Distribution of cocaine (Northern District of Texas)

Sentence:

Five years' probation, conditioned upon 120 days' halfway house confinement; three years' special parole term (December 14, 1984)

Michelle Breazeale Horton, fka Michelle Diane Mulkey and Michelle Diane Breazeale

Offense:

Conspiracy to commit mail fraud (District of South Carolina)

Sentence:

Five years' probation, conditioned upon six months' home confinement; $11,633.98 restitution (May 17, 2004)

Mark Eugene Ivey

Offense:

Aiding and abetting altering odometer (10 counts) (Western District of Kentucky)

Sentence:

Five years' probation, conditioned upon two months' community confinement (April 20, 1992)

Lisa Ann Jandro, aka Joline Marie Herman

Offense:

Conspiracy to commit money laundering; money laundering (District of Hawaii)

Sentence:

33 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release; $7,500 fine (April 3, 2000)

Annis Page Kilday-Douthat, fka Page Kilday Tino

Offense:

Aiding and abetting mail fraud (12 counts); aiding and abetting monetary transactions/interstate commerce (six counts); aiding and abetting money laundering/interstate commerce (23 counts) (Eastern District of Tennessee)

Sentence:

26 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release; $10,000 fine; $28,334.08 restitution (May 31, 1994) (as amended March 20, 1996)

Brian Seiji Kito

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute and possess with intent to distribute cocaine (District of Hawaii)

Sentence:

One year and one day of imprisonment; four years' supervised release; $10,000 fine (November 19, 1990) (as amended May 21, 1991)

Matthew Steeves Lamb, aka Matthew Steves Lamb

Offense:

Aggravated identity theft (Western District of Texas)

Sentence:

24 months' imprisonment; one year of supervised release; $56,926 restitution (April 4, 2008)

Taquilla Monyetta Love

Offense:

Importation of cocaine into the United States (Eastern District of New York)

Sentence:

Four years' probation (December 19, 1995)

Darryl Pernell Loveless

Offense:

Conspiracy to import cocaine; conspiracy to distribute cocaine and cocaine base; importation of cocaine; possession with intent to distribute cocaine (Western District of Washington)

Sentence:

Five days' imprisonment, with credit for time served; five years' supervised release, conditioned upon 300 hours of community service (February 11, 1994)

Randy Wayne Maxwell

Offense:

Conspiring to manufacture and possess with intent to distribute marijuana (Eastern District of Kentucky)

Sentence:

One year of imprisonment; four years' supervised release (February 14, 1992) (as amended January 8, 1993)

Jack Donald McAlister

Offense:

Conspiracy to transport stolen property; interstate transportation of stolen property (two counts) (District of Vermont)

Sentence:

Three years' probation (May 30, 1975) (as amended October 14, 1975)

Willie L. McCovey

Offense:

Willfully make and subscribe a false federal income tax return (Eastern District of New York)

Sentence:

Two years' probation; $5,000 fine (June 10, 1996)

Patricia Marie McNichol

Offense:

Bank embezzlement (District of Delaware)

Sentence:

Three years' imprisonment, all but three months suspended; five years' probation; $16,160 restitution (November 1, 1978)

Michele Mellor, fka Michele Kotansky- Hazelton, PA

Offense:

Health care fraud (Middle District of Pennsylvania)

Sentence:

Two years' probation, conditioned upon 50 hours of community service; $1,227 restitution (September 21, 2001)

Miriam Ortega

Offense:

Importation of cocaine; possession of cocaine with intent to distribute (Southern District of Florida)

Sentence:

Five years' probation, conditioned on 300 hours of community service (November 23, 1981) (as amended June 21, 1983)

Roger Burel Patterson

Offense:

Possession with intent to distribute marijuana (Northern District of Georgia)

Sentence:

24 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised released; $5,000 fine; $970 restitution (January 14, 1999)

Mary Frances Perez, fka Mary F. Pena

Offense:

Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute 100 kilograms or more of marijuana (District of New Mexico)

Sentence:

24 months' imprisonment; four years' supervised release (January 20, 2000)

Jimmy Wayne Pharr

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute marijuana; possession with intent to distribute marijuana; use of a communication facility to arrange delivery of marijuana (two counts) (Northern District of Mississippi)

Sentence:

Six months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release (February 2, 1990)

Jimmy Alton Pierce

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute and possess with intent to distribute cocaine and marijuana (Eastern District of North Carolina)

Sentence:

48 months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release (September 5, 1995) (as amended September 15, 1997)

Cynthia Ann Raffensparger, fka Cynthia Ann Grange Hansen

Offense:

Fraudulent issuance of money orders; theft of government property (District of Utah)

Sentence:

Two years' imprisonment, suspended; four years' probation; unspecified restitution (March 21, 1985)

Offense:

False statement in a loan application (District of Utah)

Sentence:

Two years' imprisonment, suspended; five years' probation (concurrent) (January 29, 1986)

Corinda Rushelle Salvi

Offense:

Conspiracy; aiding and abetting use of a counterfeit access device; aiding and abetting attempted use of a counterfeit access device (Eastern District of Pennsylvania)

Sentence:

Three years' probation; $500 fine; $93.91 restitution (September 14, 2005)

Ian Schrager

Offense:

Willfully attempt to evade income taxes due to the United States for fiscal years 1977 and 1978 by filing a false income tax return (Southern District of New York)

Sentence:

20 months' imprisonment; five years' probation; $20,000 fine (January 18, 1980) (as amended December 18, 1980)

Diana Simmons, fka Diana Bingaman and Diana Lopez

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute methamphetamine (Middle District of Tennessee)

Sentence:

30 months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release (July 24, 1998)

Jennifer Lynn Smith, fka Jennifer Hanscom

Offense:

Possession with intent to distribute and aiding and abetting possession with intent to distribute a Schedule II controlled substance (District of Maine)

Sentence:

60 months' imprisonment; four years' supervised release (January 24, 1997)

Kevin Sharod Smith

Offense:

Importing a quantity of marijuana (Western District of Texas)

Sentence:

18 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release, conditioned upon the performance of 200 hours of community service (December 1, 1999)

Danny Ray Softley, aka Dan R. Softley

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute methamphetamine (District of Nebraska)

Sentence:

30 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release, conditioned upon 200 hours of community service (April 12, 2001)

Brian Keith Solum

Offense:

Knowingly and intentionally possessing with intent to distribute and distributing cocaine HCI (District of North Dakota)

Sentence:

36 months' imprisonment; four years' supervised release, conditioned upon the performance of 150 hours of community service (April 19, 1993)

Michael Anthony Tedesco

Offense:

Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute and distribute in excess of 5 kilograms of cocaine and quantities of marijuana (Western District of Pennsylvania)

Sentence:

12 months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release (December 7, 1990)

Crystal Jo Varner, fka Crystal Woodard

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute cocaine (as amended April 8, 1996) (Northern District of Ohio)

Sentence:

60 months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release (December 20, 1989) (as amended April 8, 1996)

Thomas Eric Wahlstrom

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute cocaine (Western District of Michigan)

Sentence:

Six months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release; $5,000 fine (July 17, 1995)

Ryan Michael Ashbrook

Offense:

Possession with intent to distribute approximately 56 pounds of marijuana

District/Date:

Southern District of Texas; September 8, 2000

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon six months' home confinement and performance of 200 hours of community service

Robert Spencer Baines

Offense:

Conspiracy to possess, possession with intent to distribute over 1,000 pounds of marijuana

District/Date:

District of Maine; July 31, 1986

Sentence:

Six years' imprisonment

Roy Darrell Benson

Offense:

Bank fraud

District/Date:

District of Oregon; January 30, 1995

Sentence:

18 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release; $50,000 restitution

Theresa Marie Bishop, aka Teresa Clark

Offense:

Knowingly disposing of a firearm to a person convicted of a crime punishable by a term of imprisonment exceeding one year (three counts); falsification of firearms purchase forms (two counts)

District/Date:

Western District of Pennsylvania; December 8, 2006

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon one year of home detention

Tavia Dion Blume

Offense:

Possession of methamphetamine with intent to distribute; use of a firearm in relation to a drug trafficking offense

District/Date:

District of Montana; May 21, 1999

Sentence:

42 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release (as amended July 12, 1999)

Bob Edward Bone

Offense:

Conspiracy to manufacture in excess of 500 grams of methamphetamine

District/Date:

Eastern District of Missouri; May 2, 2006

Sentence:

One year and one day of imprisonment; two years' supervised release

Philip Stephen Brown, aka Phil Brown

Offense:

Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute and distribution of methamphetamine

District/Date:

District of Wyoming; May 11, 2000

Sentence:

Five months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release, including five months' home confinement

Jesse Daniel Burgher, aka Jessie Burgher

Offense:

Possession with intent to distribute at least 100 kilograms of marijuana

District/Date:

Southern District of Florida; September 8, 1989

Sentence:

60 months' imprisonment; four years' supervised release

Caryn Lynn Camp, fka Caryn Lynn Camp-Kenworthy

Offense:

Wire fraud (10 counts); mail fraud (two counts); conspiracy to steal trade secrets; conspiracy to transport stolen goods; interstate transportation of stolen goods

District/Date:

District of Maine; December 7, 1999

Sentence:

Three years' probation; $7,500 restitution

Randy Dale Cantu

Offense:

Conspiracy; falsely making and forging endorsement on government bonds

District/Date:

Southern District of Georgia; February 8, 1978

Sentence:

Five years' probation; $169.80 restitution

James Randolph Carter

Offense:

Possession of methamphetamine with intent to distribute

District/Date:

Northern District of Oklahoma; May 30, 1991

Sentence:

60 months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release (as amended May 15, 1997)

Dolly Ann Chamberlain, aka Dolly Ann Taylor

Offense:

Conversion of government money

District/Date:

Eastern District of California; September 23, 2002

Sentence:

36 months' probation, including 180 days of home confinement; $3,000 fine; $82,673.06 restitution

Tietti Onette Chandler, aka Tietti Chandler-Shelton

Offense:

Embezzlement of mail matter by a postal employee

District/Date:

Northern District of Mississippi; April 1, 1999

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon the performance of 150 hours of community service

Larry Wayne Childress, Jr.

Offense:

Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute methamphetamine (two counts)

District/Date:

Eastern District of Arkansas; March 6, 1997

Sentence:

One day of imprisonment; four years' supervised release, including 12 months' home detention (as amended November 13, 1997)

Kristi Lynn Coe, aka Kristi Lynn Coe-Hagan, fka Kristi Hinshaw

Offense:

Mail fraud (mistakenly listed in the judgment as mail theft)

District/Date:

Middle District of North Carolina; October 11, 2001

Sentence:

Five years' probation, conditioned upon four months' home confinement; $17,785.72 restitution

Melissa Rae Conley, fka Melissa Faith

Offense:

Aiding and abetting distribution of a detectable amount of methamphetamine

District/Date:

Western District of Texas; January 24, 2007

Sentence:

18 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release

Christopher John Darville

Offense:

Making false statements to a federally insured financial institution

District/Date:

Middle District of Louisiana; November 27, 2001

Sentence:

One day of imprisonment; three years' supervised release conditioned on three months' home detention; $2,000 fine

Amanda Kucharski DeBlauw, fka Amanda Richmond

Offense:

Distribution of heroin

District/Date:

District of New Hampshire; November 29, 1999

Sentence:

Five months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release, conditioned upon 11 months' home detention

Lehi Victoria Dickey, aka Lahi Dickey, fka Lehi Dickey Bryant

Offense:

Bank embezzlement

District/Date:

Northern District of California; September 13, 1985

Sentence:

Three years' probation; $1,000 fine

Ronald Lee Eyler

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute and possession with intent to distribute in excess of one kilogram of a mixture or substance containing a detectable amount of cocaine

District/Date:

District of Maryland; March 9, 1992

Sentence:

Two years' imprisonment

Michael Anthony Facchiano, Jr.

Offense:

Mail fraud (two counts)

District/Date:

Western District of Pennsylvania; February 22, 1985

Sentence:

Six months' imprisonment; five years' probation; $2,000 fine

Theresa Renee Gardley, fka Theresa Renee Naper, fka Theresa Renee Thornton

Offense:

Unlawful use of an unauthorized access device

District/Date:

Southern District of Texas; December 9, 1988

Sentence:

Three years' imprisonment, suspended; five years' probation, conditioned upon 200 hours of community service; $6,411 restitution

Karim Riad Georgy

Offense:

Acquiring and possessing controlled substances by fraud, deception, or subterfuge

District/Date:

Middle District of Florida; November 6, 2001

Sentence:

Three years' probation; $1,500 fine; $1,000 restitution (as amended January 28, 2002)

Donald Lee Gilbert

Offense:

Interstate transportation of a stolen motor vehicle

District/Date:

District of Maine; October 19, 1964

Sentence:

Two years' probation

Pamela Ann Golemba

Offense:

Conspiracy to export cocaine

District/Date:

District of Connecticut; December 15, 1989

Sentence:

Three years' probation, including six months' house arrest; $2,500 fine

Richard Allen Graham

Offense:

Destruction of mail matter by a postal employee

District/Date:

Middle District of Florida; December 19, 2008

Sentence:

One year of probation, including 25 hours of community service

Bobby Joseph Guidry, aka Bob Guidry

Offense:

Conspiracy to import marijuana; conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute marijuana

District/Date:

Southern District of Mississippi; March 4, 1988

Sentence:

Three years' imprisonment; five years' probation; $1,000 fine

Edward John Hartman

Offense:

Conspiracy (submitting false and fraudulent documents to FHA and VA)

District/Date:

District of New Jersey; July 11, 1986

Sentence:

Four months' imprisonment; three years' probation; $3,000 fine; unspecified restitution

William Bernie Heckle, Jr., aka Billy Heckle

Offense:

Falsifying medical prescriptions and illegally dispensing controlled substances (Schedule II through Schedule V); dispensing prescription medication without a legitimate written order from a prescribing physician

District/Date:

District of South Carolina; December 4, 1996

Sentence:

18 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release

Juleen Nicole Henry

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute marijuana

District/Date:

Eastern District of Michigan; April 23, 2001

Sentence:

Time served (115 days' imprisonment); two years' supervised release

James Ralph Hoeckelman

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute and possess with intent to distribute marijuana

District/Date:

Western District of Pennsylvania; April 10, 1992

Sentence:

30 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release (as amended April 18, 1997)

Ralph Allen Hoekstra, aka Ralph Alan Hoekstra

Offense:

Importing wildlife contrary to law

District/Date:

Central District of California; January 19, 2005

Sentence:

One year of probation; $5,000 fine

Samuel Wesley Howze, aka Sala Udin

Offense:

Unlawfully transporting firearms; possession of untaxpaid distilled spirits

District/Date:

Western District of Kentucky; November 20, 1970

Sentence:

Five years' imprisonment

Herman Lamont Jackson

Offense:

Possession with intent to distribute cocaine base and cocaine (two counts)

District/Date:

Northern District of Ohio; March 29, 1999

Sentence:

63 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release; $2,000 fine

Mark Edward Johnson

Offense:

Conspiracy to import more than 100 kilograms of marijuana

District/Date:

Western District of Texas; April 6, 2004

Sentence:

24 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release, conditioned upon 200 hours of community service

Cathy Mae Jones, aka Cathy Mae Bennett

Offense:

Conspiracy

District/Date:

District of New Mexico; September 14, 2006

Sentence:

Time served (nine days' imprisonment); five years' supervised release; $1,423.50 restitution

Fabius Romero Jones

Offense:

Theft from interstate shipment

District/Date:

Northern District of California; August 24, 1977

Sentence:

One year of probation; $100 fine

Ricky Eugene Jones

Offense:

Conspiracy to manufacture 5 grams or more of methamphetamine; attempt to manufacture 5 grams or more of methamphetamine; maintaining a place for manufacture of methamphetamine; possession with intent to distribute less than 5 grams of methamphetamine

District/Date:

District of New Mexico; September 14, 2006

Sentence:

Time served (42 days' imprisonment); five years' supervised release; $1,423.50 restitution

James Harold Keaton

Offense:

Possession of a stolen firearm

District/Date:

Western District of Virginia; November 9, 2007

Sentence:

30 months' probation, conditioned upon 50 hours of community service

Dean Robert Kondo

Offense:

Possession of counterfeit currency

District/Date:

Northern District of California; July 19, 2000

Sentence:

12 months and one day of imprisonment; three years' supervised release

Mary Ann Krauser, fka Mary Ann Iron Shield

Offense:

Involuntary manslaughter

District/Date:

District of North Dakota; June 1, 1982

Sentence:

Three years' imprisonment, suspended; five years' probation

Emmanuel Gabriel Leeper

Offense:

Possession with intent to distribute marijuana

District/Date:

Eastern District of Missouri; April 9, 1993

Sentence:

151 months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release

Keith Alan Little

Offense:

Interception of electronic communications

District/Date:

Western District of Texas; June 14, 1990

Sentence:

Five years' probation, including four months in a halfway house; $10,000 fine

Victoria Hunter Lowe

Offense:

Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute methamphetamine

District/Date:

Western District of Texas; July 18, 2006

Sentence:

46 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release

Dawn Mascari, fka Dawn Steponavich

Offense:

Aiding and abetting in illegal gambling operation

District/Date:

District of Connecticut; April 23, 2002

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon two months' home confinement; $2,000 fine

James Willie McGrady, Jr.

Offense:

Distribution of cocaine and aiding and abetting; distribution of cocaine in excess of 500 grams and aiding and abetting; possession of a firearm in the commission of a drug trafficking crime

District/Date:

Eastern District of North Carolina; April 11, 1989

Sentence:

37 months' imprisonment; four years' supervised release; $5,000 fine; $1,000 restitution (as amended May 3, 1990)

John Frederick McNeely, Jr.

Offense:

Receiving counterfeit government obligations

District/Date:

Central District of California; July 27, 1970

Sentence:

Three years' probation

Kenneth Shannon Meadows, aka Kenny Shannon Meadows

Offense:

Manufacture, assemble, modify, sell and distribute electronic devices for the unauthorized decryption of direct-to-home satellite television services

District/Date:

Western District of Kentucky; August 25, 200

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon six months' home confinement; $36,424 restitution (3)

Roger Delos Melius

Offense:

Conspiracy to submit false statements

District/Date:

District of South Dakota; October 11, 2007

Sentence:

Three years' probation; $87,712.91 restitution (as amended December 17, 2007)

Samuel Nyamongo Mongare

Offense:

Possession of false identification documents with intent to defraud the United States

District/Date:

Western District of Texas; March 27, 2001

Sentence:

Four months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release

Steven Odell Moon

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute and possess phenylacetic acid

District/Date:

Northern District of Texas; January 24, 1991

Sentence:

60 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release

George Bernard Moran

Offense:

Conspiracy to import a substantial amount of marijuana into the United States; conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute an amount of marijuana over 1,000 pounds; subscribing to a false United States Income Tax Return

District/Date:

District of Maine; May 11, 1984

Sentence:

Eight years' imprisonment

Thomas Whitfield Morris, Jr.

Offense:

Conspiracy to import cocaine into the United States

District/Date:

District of South Carolina; August 26, 1992

Sentence:

Five years' probation, conditioned upon 300 hours of community service

Christopher Muratore

Offense:

Devising a scheme to defraud the United States of money and property and devising a scheme to deprive the United States Bankruptcy Court and the citizens of the United States of honest services

District/Date:

Middle District of Florida; September 25, 2001

Sentence:

36 months' probation, including six months' home detention; $107,850 restitution

Serena Denise Nunn

Offense:

Aiding and abetting in the attempt to possess with intent to distribute cocaine; possession with intent to distribute cocaine base; conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute cocaine

District/Date:

District of Minnesota; April 11, 1990

Sentence:

188 months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release (sentence commuted)

Francis Joseph O'Hara, Sr.

Offense:

Conspiracy to restrain, suppress and eliminate competition by rigging bids; conspiracy with others to knowingly and willfully make and use false documents containing false statements in matters within the jurisdiction of the Defense Personnel Support Command

District/Date:

District of Maine; September 13, 1991

Sentence:

Six months' imprisonment; two years' supervised release; $200,000 fine; $950,000 restitution

James Allen Palmatier

Offense:

Possession with intent to distribute cocaine (mistakenly listed in the judgment as possession of cocaine)

District/Date:

Northern District of Alabama; September 21, 1989

Sentence:

97 months' imprisonment; four years' supervised release, conditioned upon 300 hours of community service

Allen Wayne Parker

Offense:

Officer of U.S. stealing property of another

District/Date:

Western District of Arkansas; May 1, 1991

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon an undetermined term of home confinement and five weekends of intermittent confinement; $1,000 fine

Robert Allen Petty

Offense:

Distribution of methamphetamine

District/Date:

Western District of Oklahoma; April 4, 1994

Sentence:

33 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release

Benjamin Ramos

Offense:

Conspiracy to transport and sell stolen goods (two counts)

District/Date:

Southern District of New York; September 21, 2000

Sentence:

Four years' probation; $5,000 restitution

Erica Renee Ramos, fka Erica Renee DeVore, fka Erica Renee Ramirez

Offense:

Use of a communication facility to facilitate a drug felony

District/Date:

Middle District of Florida; February 20, 2003

Sentence:

Two years' probation

Doretha Doreen Rhone

Offense:

Theft

District/Date:

District of Columbia; March 14, 1989

Sentence:

Three years' probation; $3,060 restitution

Adam Philip Ricciardiello

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute marijuana

District/Date:

District of Vermont; July 1, 2002

Sentence:

Time served; three months' residence in a community confinement center; four years' supervised release, conditioned upon 200 hours of community service; $5,000 fine (as amended July 3, 2002 and January 28, 2003)

Ramon Escalera Sanchez

Offense:

Possession of less than 500 grams of cocaine with intent to distribute

District/Date:

Eastern District of Washington; September 19, 2003

Sentence:

27 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release

Bryan Scot Sandquist

Offense:

Felon in possession of a firearm

District/Date:

District of Oregon; November 4, 2002

Sentence:

40 months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release

Heidi Kay Schmidt, fka Heidi Kay Watt

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute controlled substance

District/Date:

District of Nebraska; June 30, 2005

Sentence:

30 months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release, conditioned upon 250 hours of community service (as amended April 12, 2006)

Allen Thompson Sherwood

Offense:

Conduct unbecoming an officer (shoplifting)

District/Date:

United States Air Force general court-martial convened at Barksdale Air Force Base, Louisiana; January 24, 1990

Sentence:

Dismissal from service; four months' confinement; forfeiture of $500 pay per month for four months; $5,000 fine

Kaseen Lathell Simmons, aka Ceno Smith

Offense:

Possession with intent to distribute less than 50 kilograms of marijuana

District/Date:

District of New Mexico; May 17, 1999

Sentence:

21 months' imprisonment; two years' supervised release

Brenda Lorene Sinclair, fka Brenda Lorene Pontius

Offense:

Receiving, possessing, concealing and disposing of stolen money

District/Date:

District of Oregon; October 27, 1986

Sentence:

Ten years' imprisonment; five years' probation; $1,986 restitution

Michael Slavinsky

Offense:

Misdemeanor illegal supplementation of salary by an employee of the United States

District/Date:

District of Columbia; January 7, 1998

Sentence:

Three years' probation, conditioned upon performance of 50 hours of community service; $10,000 restitution

Richard Earl Smout

Offense:

Possession of stolen mail

District/Date:

District of Utah; November 20, 2001

Sentence:

Time served (77 days' imprisonment) and two years' supervised release

Robin Shelley Soodeen

Offense:

Bank embezzlement

District/Date:

District of Columbia; October 2, 2001

Sentence:

Eight months' halfway house confinement; five years' supervised release; $49,000 restitution

Pamela Joy Stokes

Offense:

False Statement

District/Date:

Eastern District of Michigan; May 3, 2006

Sentence:

Two years' probation, conditioned upon 120 days' home confinement

Joseph Eugene Swies

Offense:

Forgery of postal money orders

District/Date:

Western District of Wisconsin; July 27, 1984

Sentence:

Three years' probation; $1,259.71 restitution

Shari Dee Trompke

Offense:

Conspiracy to distribute methamphetamine

District/Date:

District of Nebraska; April 17, 1997

Sentence:

36 months' imprisonment; five years' supervised release

Jessica Ann Tyson, fka Jessica Ann Martin

Offense:

Conspiracy to commit bank fraud

District/Date:

Western District of Michigan; December 2, 1997

Sentence:

Two years' probation; $1,200 restitution

Robert Steven Warden

Offense:

Simple possession of approximately two grams of heroin

District/Date:

Central District of California; December 4, 1972

Sentence:

One year of probation

Vera Mae Yurisich

Offense:

Perjury

District/Date:

Eastern District of Washington; April 30, 2007

Sentence:

Three months' imprisonment; three years' supervised release

JANUARY 16, 2016
Download PDF Clemency Warrant

Khosrow Afghahi
Offenses:	Conspiracy to violate the International Emergency Economic Powers Act, 50 U.S. C. §1705; violation of the International Emergency Economic Powers Act, 50 U.S.C. § 1705; conspiracy to commit money laundering, 18 U.S.C. §§ 1956(a)(2)(A), (a)(2)(B)(1), & (h); money laundering 18 U.S.C. § 1956(a)(2)(A) and (B)(1)
District: Southern District of Texas
Terms of Grant: 
Pardon recipient is granted a full pardon for the above charged offenses, conditioned upon the following terms: 1) the pardon recipient shall waive and release any and all claims, demands, rights, and causes of action of whatsoever kind and nature against the United States of America, its agents, servants, and employees, including any actions challenging his convictions or sentence; and 2) the pardon recipient shall not accept or otherwise receive any financial benefit, directly or indirectly, in any manner or amount, from any book, movie, or other publication or production, in any form or media, about his situation.

Tooraj Faridi
Offenses: Conspiracy to violate the International Emergency Economic Powers Act, 50 U.S. C. §1705; violation of the International Emergency Economic Powers Act (two counts), 50 U.S.C. § 1705
District: Southern District of Texas
Terms of Grant: Pardon recipient is granted a full pardon for the above charged offenses, conditioned upon the following terms: 1) the pardon recipient shall waive and release any and all claims, demands, rights, and causes of action of whatsoever kind and nature against the United States of America, its agents, servants, and employees, including any actions challenging his convictions or sentence; and 2) the pardon recipient shall not accept or otherwise receive any financial benefit, directly or indirectly, in any manner or amount, from any book, movie, or other publication or production, in any form or media, about his situation. 
Nima Golestaneh
Offenses: 
Wire fraud (four counts),18 U.S.C. §§ 2 and 1343; conspiracy to access a computer without authorization, 18 U.S.C. § 371; accessing a computer without authorization, 18 U.S.C. §§ 2, 1030(a)(2) & (c)(2)(B)(iii)

District: District of Vermont
Terms of Grant:	Pardon recipient is granted a full pardon for the above charged offenses, conditioned upon the following terms: 1) the pardon recipient shall waive and release any and all claims, demands, rights, and causes of action of whatsoever kind and nature against the United States of America, its agents, servants, and employees, including any actions challenging his convictions or sentence; and 2) the pardon recipient shall not accept or otherwise receive any financial benefit, directly or indirectly, in any manner or amount, from any book, movie, or other publication or production, in any form or media, about his situation. 
Bahram Mechanic
Offenses:	Conspiracy to violate the International Emergency Economic Powers Act, 50 U.S. C. §1705; violation of the International Emergency Economic Powers Act (eleven counts), 50 U.S.C. § 1705; conspiracy to commit money laundering, 18 U.S.C. §§ 1956(a)(2)(A) & (B)(1) and 1956(h); money laundering (eight counts), 18 U.S.C. §§ 1956(a)(2)(A) and (B)(1); willful failure to file Reports of Foreign Bank and Financial accounts (FBARs), 31 U.S. C. §§ 5314 and 5322
District: Southern District of Texas
Terms of Grant: Pardon recipient is granted a full pardon for the above charged offenses, conditioned upon the following terms: 1) the pardon recipient shall waive and release any and all claims, demands, rights, and causes of action of whatsoever kind and nature against the United States of America, its agents, servants, and employees, including any actions challenging his convictions or sentence; and 2) the pardon recipient shall not accept or otherwise receive any financial benefit, directly or indirectly, in any manner or amount, from any book, movie, or other publication or production, in any form or media, about his situation.

DECEMBER 18, 2015
Download PDF Clemency Warrant

NAME	DISTRICT	SENTENCED	OFFENSE
Jon Dylan Girard	S.D. OH	2002	Making counterfeit obligations, 18 U.S.C. § 471
Melody Eileen Homa,
fka Melody Eileen Childress	E.D. VA	1991	Aiding and abetting bank fraud, 18 U.S.C. §§ 1344 and 2

DECEMBER 17, 2014
Download PDF Clemency Warrant

NAME	DISTRICT	SENTENCED	OFFENSE
Roy Norman Auvil	D.S.C.	1964	Possession of an unregistered distilling apparatus, 26 U.S.C. § 5601(a)(1); working a distillery on which the required sign is not placed, 26 U.S.C. § 5681(c)
Bernard Bryan Bulcourf	S.D. Fla	1988	Counterfeiting Federal Reserve notes, 18 U.S.C. §§ 474 and 2
Steve Charlie Calamars	W.D. Tex.	1989 (as amended in 1994)	Possession of phenyl-2-propanone with intent to manufacture a quantity of methamphetamine, 21 U.S.C. § 841(a)(1)
Diane Mary DeBarri, fka Diane Mary Wilhelm	E.D. Pa.	1984	Distribution of methamphetamine, 21 U.S.C. § 841(a)(1); conspiracy to manufacture and distribute methamphetamine, 21 U.S.C. §§ 846 and 841(a)(1), 18 U.S.C. § 2
Donnie Keith Ellison	E.D. Ky.	1995	Manufacture of marijuana, 21 U.S.C. § 841(a)(1)
John Marshall French	D.S.C.	1993	Conspiracy to transport a stolen motor vehicle in interstate commerce, 18 U.S.C. §§ 2312 and 371
Ricardo Marcial Lomedico, Sr.	W.D. Wash.	1969	Misappropriation of bank funds by an employee, 18 U.S.C. § 656
David Raymond Mannix	U.S. Marine Corps general court-martial	1989	Conspiracy to commit larceny and theft of military property, Articles 81 and 121, U.C.M.J.
David Neil Mercer	D. Utah	1997	Archaeological Resources Protection Act violation,
16 U.S.C. § 470ee(a) &
Claire Holbrook Mulford, fka
Claire Audrey Holbrook	E.D. Tex.	1993	Using a residence to distribute methamphetamine, 21 U.S.C. § 856; carrying a firearm during a drug-trafficking crime, 18 U.S.C. § 924(c)
Brian Edward Sledz	N.D. Ill.	1993	Wire fraud, 18 U.S.C. § 1343; violation of the Commodity Exchange Act, 7 U.S.C. § 6b(1)(A)
Albert Byron Stork	D. Colo.	1987	Filing a false tax return, 26 U.S.C. § 7206(1)

DECEMBER 19, 2013
Download PDF Clemency Warrant

NAME	DISTRICT	SENTENCED	OFFENSE
William Ricardo Alvarez,aka William Ricardo Alvarez Carrasquillo	D.P.R.	1979	Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute heroin, 21 U.S.C. §§ 841(a)(1) and 846; conspiracy to import heroin, 21 U.S.C. § 963
Charlie Lee Davis, Jr.	M.D. Ala.	1995	Possession with intent to distribute and distribution of cocaine base, 21 U.S.C. § 841(a)(1); use of a minor to distribute cocaine base, 21 U.S.C. § 861
Ronald Eugene Greenwood	D.S.D.	1996	Conspiracy to violate the Clean Water Act, 18 U.S.C. § 371, 33 U.S.C. § 1319(c)(2) and (c)(4)
Little Joe Hatch, aka Joe Hatch, Sr.

S.D. Fla.	1990	Possession with intent to distribute marijuana, 21 U.S.C. § 841(a)(1)
Martin Alan Hatcher	S.D. Ala.	1992	Distribution and possession with intent to distribute marijuana, 21 U.S.C. § 841(a)(1)
Derek James Laliberte	D. Me.	1992 (as amended in 1993)	Money laundering, 18 U.S.C. §§ 1956(a)(1)(A)(i), 1956(c)(4)(A)(i), 1956(c)(1), 1956(c)(5)(i), 1956(c)(7)(A), 1961(1)(D), and 2
Alfred J. Mack	Superior Court of the District of Columbia	1982	
Unlawful distribution of a controlled substance, 33 D.C. Code § 441(a)(1)

Robert Andrew Schindler	D. Utah	
1. 1996

1. Conspiracy to commit wire
fraud, 18 U.S.C. §§ 371 and 1343

2. 1996	2. Conspiracy to commit mail and wire fraud, 18 U.S.C. §§ 371, 1341, and 1343
Willie Shaw, Jr.	D.S.C.	1974	Armed bank robbery, 18 U.S.C. § 2113(d)
Kimberly Lynn Stout, fka Kimberly Lynn Cooley

W.D. Va.	1993	Embezzlement of bank funds, 18 U.S.C. § 656; making false entries in bank records, 18 U.S.C. § 1005
Bernard Anthony Sutton, Jr.	E.D. Va.	1989	Theft of personal property within the special maritime and territorial jurisdiction of the United States, 18 U.S.C. §§ 661 and 7
Chris DeAnn Switzer, fka Chris DeAnn Rasco

D. Neb.	1996	Conspiracy to violate narcotics laws (methamphetamine), 21 U.S.C. § 846
Miles Thomas Wilson	S.D. Ohio	1981	Mail fraud, 18 U.S.C. §§ 1341 and 2

MARCH 1, 2013
Download PDF Clemency Warrant

NAME	DISTRICT	SENTENCED	OFFENSE
Robert Leroy Bebee	S.D. Iowa	1979	Misprision of a felony
James Anthony Bordinaro	E.D. Pa.	1991	Conspiracy to restrain competition in violation of the Sherman Act, and conspiracy to submit false statements
Kelli Elisabeth Collins	M.D. La.	1994	Aiding and abetting wire fraud
Edwin Futch, Jr.	S.D. Ga.	1976	Theft of an interstate shipment
Cindy Marie Griffith, fka Cindy Marie Schafer	N.D. W. Va.	2000	Distribution of satellite cable television decryption devices
Roy Eugene Grimes, Sr.	E.D. Tenn.	1961	Altering a United States money order; passing, uttering, and publishing the altered and forged money order
Jon Christopher Kozeliski	C.D. Ill.	1994	Conspiracy to traffic counterfeit goods
Karen Ragee	C.D. Ill.	1994	Conspiracy to traffic counterfeit goods
Jimmy Ray Mattison	D.S.C.	1969	Conspiracy to transport and cause the transportation of altered securities in interstate commerce; transporting and causing the transportation of altered securities in interstate commerce
An Na Peng	D. Haw.	1996	Conspiracy to defraud the INS
Michael John Petri	D.S.D.	1989	Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute cocaine
Jamari Salleh	E.D. Va.	1989	Submitting a False Claim to the United States
Alfor Sharkey	D. Neb.	1994	Unauthorized acquisition of food stamps
Donald Barrie Simon, Jr.	E.D. Tenn.	1982	Aiding and abetting in theft of interstate shipment
Lynn Marie Stanek	D. Ore.	1986	Unlawful use of a communication facility to distribute cocaine
Larry Wayne Thornton	M.D. Ga.	1974	Possession of an unregistered firearm; possession of a firearm lacking a serial number
Donna Kaye Wright	W.D. Tenn.	1983	Embezzlement and misapplication of bank funds

NOVEMBER 21, 2011
Download PDF Clemency Warrant

NAME	DISTRICT	SENTENCED	OFFENSE
Lesley Claywood Berry, Jr.	D. Minn.	1988	
Conspiracy to manufacture, possess with intent to distribute, and distribute marijuana, 21 U.S.C. §§ 841 and 846

Dennis George Bulin	M. D. Ala.	1987	Conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute in excess of 1,000 pounds of marijuana, 21 U.S.C. §§ 841(a)(1) and 846 and 18 U.S.C. § 2
Ricky Dale Collett

E. D. Ky.	2002	Aiding and abetting in the manufacture of 61 marijuana plants, 21 U.S.C. § 841(a)(1) and 18 U.S.C. § 2
Martin Kaprelian	N. D. Ill.	1984	Conspiracy to transport stolen property in interstate commerce, 18 U.S.C. § 371; transporting stolen property in interstate commerce, 18 U.S.C. § 2314; concealing stolen property that was transported in interstate commerce, 18 U.S.C. § 2315
Thomas Paul Ledford	E. D. Tenn.	1995	Conducting and directing an illegal gambling business, 18 U.S.C. § 1955

MAY 20, 2011
Download PDF Clemency Warrant

NAME	DISTRICT	SENTENCED	OFFENSE
Randy Eugene Dyer	W. D. Wash.	1975	
Conspiracy to import marijuana (hashish); conspiracy to remove baggage from the custody and control of the U.S. Customs Service and convey false information concerning an attempt to damage a civil aircraft, 21 U.S.C. § 963 and 18 U.S.C. § 371

Danny Alonzo Levitz	N. D. Ind.	1980	Conspiracy, 18 U.S.C. § 371
Michael Ray Neal

E. D. Va.	1991	Manufacture, assembly, modification and distribution of equipment for unauthorized decryption of satellite cable programming, 47 U.S.C.§ 605(e)(4)
Edwin Alan North	N. D. Ind.	1980	Transfer of a firearm without payment of transfer tax, 26 U.S.C. § 5861(e)
Allen Edward Peratt, Sr.	D. S.D.	1990	Conspiracy to distribute methamphetamine, 21 U.S.C. §§ 841(a)(1) and 846
Christine Marie Rossiter	D. Neb.	1992	Conspiracy to distribute less than 50 kilograms of marijuana, 21 U.S.C. §§ 841(a)(1) and 846
Patricia Ann Weinzatl	W. D. Wis.	2001	Structuring transactions to evade reporting requirements, 31 U.S.C. § 5324(a)(3)
Bobby Gerald Wilson	S. D. Ga.	1985	Aiding and abetting the possession and sale of illegal American alligator hides (Lacey Act), 16 U.S.C. § 3373(d)(1)(B) and 18 U.S.C. § 2

DECEMBER 3, 2010
Download PDF Clemency Warrant

NAME	DISTRICT	SENTENCED	OFFENSE
James Bernard Banks	D. Utah	1972	Illegal possession of government property (misdemeanor), 18 U.S.C. § 641
Russell James Dixon	N. D. Ga.	1960	Felony liquor law violation, 26 U.S.C. § 5604(a)(1)
Laurens Dorsey	D. N. J.	1998	Conspiracy to defraud the United States by making false statements to the FDA, 18 U.S.C. §§ 371 and 1001
Ronald Lee Foster	E. D. N. C.	1963	Mutilation of coins, 18 U.S.C. § 331
Timothy James Gallagher	D. Ariz.	1982	Conspiracy to distribute and possess with intent to distribute cocaine, 21 U.S.C. § 846
Roxane Kay Hettinger	N. D. Iowa	1986	Conspiracy to distribute cocaine, 21 U.S.C. §§ 841(a)(1) and 846
Edgar Leopold Kranz, Jr.	U.S. Air Force general court-martial	1994	Wrongful use of cocaine, adultery, and writing three insufficient fund checks, Articles 112a and 134, U.C.M.J.
Floretta Leavy	D. Kan.	1984	Distribution of cocaine, conspiracy to distribute cocaine, possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, and possession of cocaine with intent to distribute, 21 U.S.C. §§ 841(a)(1), (a)(2) and 846, 18 U.S.C. § 2
Scoey Lathaniel Morris	W. D. Tex.	1999	Passing counterfeit obligations or securities, 18 U.S.C. §§ 472 and 2


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Can't get over their TDS would be my guess.


----------

